# Blue Ashtabula gooseneck



## bairdco (Jun 21, 2017)

Found this at a yard sale today. Dunno if they ever made coloured stems, but I had to have it. And it was free, 'cause my buddy bought two junky cruisers for his kids.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 21, 2017)

Right price for sure!


----------



## tommy v (Jul 5, 2017)

nice neck ,never seen a blue one


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 6, 2017)

What's the diameter of these where they slide into the fork?


----------



## bairdco (Jul 7, 2017)

Without mic-ing it, closest I can tell with a new steel ruler, it looks like 13/16".


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Should be a standard fit in a 1" threaded fork so 13/16" sounds about right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongeese (Jul 8, 2017)

It was painted by someone as it sat installed on the bike.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 8, 2017)

It was actually powdercoated. The line was where it was taped off. I got all excited when I first saw it, because it almost matches the ultra-rare "candy" painted ABS cranks.

Now I've sandblasted it. Since the original black oxide colour was already removed to powder it, I'll paint it with Rustoleum textured black spraypaint and run it on a klunker.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Aug 16, 2017)

Would you sell it? I need one for a roger decoster im building


----------



## bairdco (Aug 16, 2017)

Nope. It's going on a bike. Sorry.


----------

